# Training with hot dogs, how much is OK?



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Being in the UK we don't really eat hot dogs US type, but after reading posts on here that the dogs really like them I bought a pack, I cut each one into about 20 pieces and use them if I take Honey out (for really high value treats it doesn't work as she is not food orientated:doh I don't usually give treats on a daily basis I freeze them in cling film in 5 piece sashes, try holding a tiny piece and let Brooks nibble on it while using the dremel to keep him occupied not giving a whole piece at a time that may help, but hopefully others will come up with better suggestions.:crossfing


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Have you considered small pieces of cheese instead of hot dogs if you find hot dogs objectionable? Most dogs love cheese.
To answer your original question, though, Tito gets up to 1 whole low fat or fat free turkey hot dog on heavy training days.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Some dogs do not do well with large amounts of hot dog. I find some roast or boiled chicken do much better with most dogs (and are a lot healthier IMO)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

while I agree with you totally, roasted or boiled chicken give Tito major digestive issues, whereas the hot dogs do not. Go figure.:doh:




Loisiana said:


> Some dogs do not do well with large amounts of hot dog. I find some roast or boiled chicken do much better with most dogs (and are a lot healthier IMO)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Another alternative to hotdogs would be to make Salmon Treats.  
These are a crowd pleaser here...and unless your pup is sensitive to grains..are quite healthy....
You can also purchase Van Patten's Natural Balance rolls...my dogs love the stuff.
http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/dogformulas/DFRolls.html

Both of which you can cut and freeze and take out and use as needed....


*****************************
SALMON or TUNA BROWNIES 
These treats are so great for training. They aren't slippery.
They don't crumble. They toss really nicely. They can be pinched apart to make extra-tiny treats.

1-14 ounce canned salmon drained or 2 cans of tuna packed in water, drained
2 eggs
1 teaspoon garlic powder (not garlic salt and not fresh garlic – can be omitted)
1 ½ cups of flour (or more as needed to make stiff dough)

•	Mix together. 
•	Press (or roll) flat on a cookie sheet to about ¼" thick. –I have been making them in a 9”x13” baking pan. I like the consistency even better then on a cookie sheet.
•	Spraying your hands with Pam® make pressing out much easier
•	Bake at 250° F for 30 minutes. 
•	Cut into ¼" cubes and refrigerate or freeze.

These treats freeze very well…
If not frozen, they however must be used within a day or two as they will spoil.

Beware! These are stinky treats! I have not meat a dog yet that doesn’t really like them!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Pieces of cooked chicken or a tiny dab of peanut butter is what I usually use to practice his "tricks". 
I just was thinking since he was used to that, it might not be a "high value" treat so tried the hot dog.
The idea of keeping the treat in my hand and not quite letting him eat it so it can be "re-used" is a good way to extend the life of a single bit of hot dog. The recipe for the salmon treat looks like something that might even get my CAT to do a trick!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Ignutah--that's pretty much what I started with when introducing my golden to the Dremel; I used low-fat turkey hot dogs and we went through one a session (did all 4 paws). Now that she's a breeze with the 2 back paws, and I'm still having to work through the 2 front paws, I'm maybe using anywhere between 1/4 to 1/2 a hot dog, or the low fat mozzarella string type cheese. I also have liver-flavored dog treats that she likes. So I have been mixing it up each session.

LibertyMe: thanks for that recipe! I'm not much of a cook, but it looks like even I could put it together. If you freeze it, I assume that you just thaw out what you need to use each session of training? That you do not feed to the dog frozen? Sorry to ask such a dumb question but I do not cook much. I had made cookies the other day (from batter that you already buy mixed together--just spoon out and turn the oven on and let it cook) and my husband was thrilled. I said to him that I had channeled my inner Betty Crockett and he had to correct me and say that it's Betty Crocker (!!!!)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I get about 20-30 or so slices out of one hot dog, and cut each slice into 1/4's, so that is a LOT of bits not even equalling an entire hot dog...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Ignutah, somewhere on the forum, I posted a recipe for homemade peanut butter treats. You would like the ingredients, and I have gotten 8 goldens at a time and in one place to do anything I ask of them if they think they're getting one of these treats. If you can't find it, pm me and I'll send you the recipe. They have to be refrigerated, but you won't need much to have Brooks begging to be Dremeled!


----------



## Brentski (Nov 6, 2009)

If hot dogs work and your dog doesn't gain weight or have bad gas, then I'd stick with them. There is a famous handler that supposedly straps a fishing pole contraption on her waist that puts a hot dog just out of reach in front of her dog when she teaches it to run around the ring.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I found the thread Finns Fan spoke of, Thanks for the recipe!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=53998&highlight=peanut+butter+treats+recipe


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Have you considered small pieces of cheese instead of hot dogs if you find hot dogs objectionable? Most dogs love cheese.
> To answer your original question, though, Tito gets up to 1 whole low fat or fat free turkey hot dog on heavy training days.


I agree with Barb. I have found cheese to be a better reward, but it varies with every dog. Mine can tolerate dairy - some can't. He doesn't do as well with weird meats. I also second the idea of using low fat or fat free dogs!


----------

